# Don't Uber - jump start cars



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Midnight and my battery died before I went on a late munchie run. I recently switched from AAA to MetroMile. Called and a guy was dispatched. He was white, was driving a clunker that was fully depreciated sometime last century. He was somewhat dishevel but didn't smell bad. He tucked a maglite between his ear and shoulder and used that $180 portable battery gadget to jump start the car. I told him I was going to wait until morning but figured someone would be on duty. He said he got the call while watching a movie on his couch. He volunteered that he made good money, was an Independent Contractor. I said $50 a call, he said no, but $2,000 over the last 2 weeks, bit by bit. I told him I was an Uber driver and made minimum wage. He gave me an inscrutable look. I gave him 5* on the phone survey that came in after he left.

His company is - USA Roadside Service. You do have to work set shifts though.

A far cry from the spit and polish AAA trucks, but hey, he got the job done. Add it to your pile of part-time gigs. Plenty of fools like me needing a jumpstart.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I have done a jump start as an Uber driver. Luckily I have jumper cables so it was easy. He tipped $20, plus the cancellation fee. 
Don't start the trip for a jump start. You'll either get 5 stars if the car starts or 1 star if it doesn't. Instead, cancel and expect a tip.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I caught a break and ran into one of those IC when needing a jack and tire tool. He was exiting a bowling alley as I entered and was asking someone for assistance. Timing could not have been more perfect at nearly midnight.


----------

